# Passenger side seat rattle



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

The last couple of months, I have noticed that the passenger side seatback rattles over bumps. (when there is no one in the passenger seat) I looked at the seatback hinge mechanism and even checked the bolts at the floor, but I can't find anything loose. Has anyone else had this problem???


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

kevracer said:


> The last couple of months, I have noticed that the passenger side seatback rattles over bumps. (when there is no one in the passenger seat) I looked at the seatback hinge mechanism and even checked the bolts at the floor, but I can't find anything loose. Has anyone else had this problem???


had, and have this with my drivers seat. it's the back of the seat. the part with the pouch. took it into the service dept. the guy said it needed some insulation on it, he ended up brakeing the clips on it. so they got me a new one. for the 2 days that it wasn't on it was quite. they put the new one on it too only was quite for 2 days. the sound is back. don't think he insulated the new one.


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

kevracer said:


> The last couple of months, I have noticed that the passenger side seatback rattles over bumps. (when there is no one in the passenger seat) I looked at the seatback hinge mechanism and even checked the bolts at the floor, but I can't find anything loose. Has anyone else had this problem???


Have the same problem... It's expected, just the seatback moving back and fourth rapidly. The play in the seatback is to blame. I have learned to ignore it... Unless there is some cure, but I don't really mind.


----------



## supsan (Mar 2, 2005)

I have the same problem but I noticed that it only happens when the lever for moving the back of the seat forward is not pushed all the way down. Once oushed down it stops.

Sandy


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*Thanks*

Sandy- Many Thanks. Your answer solved by problem. No more rattle.


----------



## sonofgasguy (Dec 18, 2006)

Ive got a little rattle too. Driver's side. Driving me crazy. LS2GTO.com post I read suggests that Pontiac has issued a TSB to correct it - requires disassembly and grinding seat frame, then reassembly or outright replacement. Hope adjusting mechanism position corrects it. I don't have any confidence in my dealer's service department. :confused


----------



## sonofgasguy (Dec 18, 2006)

Creeeeee-ak is still there. Argh!!:confused


----------

